# white van bloke and blokess



## adamx (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi
just dipping our toes in here, to test the water. Spiky forum in places! I've never seen anything like it...

We've just bought a LWB hightop Transit crew cab, unconverted/blank canvas. We did two weeks in Ireland to see if motorhoming was fun. Which it is  especially waking up next to a martello tower twelve feet from the sea at the very end of the land somewhere in county Clare.

So now it's convert the van time. What a lot to discover! And what a lot of information there is on this excellent site. 

Adam and Vicky


----------



## Neckender (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome to you both.


John.


----------



## Makzine (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## bru (Sep 10, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 10, 2013)

hi:wave::welcome:


----------



## adamx (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the hellos: so, I'm sold. I'll be subscribing.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello, and good luck with the convertion.!

jt


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 10, 2013)

welcome from me too. my mum was from county Clare so know it well glad you enjoyed it life in a camper . you will have a brilliant time


----------



## herbenny (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello and welcome ...:wave:


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello and welcome :wave:


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 10, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 10, 2013)

:welcome:

white vans rock, especially LWB high roof transits :heart:  all the best people have them.

Hope you have as much fun converting and using yours (too much using and not enough converting ) as I have had with mine. 

Take loads of photos as you go - it's great to look back to see what it was like at first and to remind you of how much work you've done on it. 

:have fun:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, Adam and Vicky :wave:


----------



## onion (Oct 11, 2013)

:welcome:have a good time & lots of fun


----------



## Ste (Oct 11, 2013)

From one WVM to another, Welcome.
I've done the same Tranny Crewbus conversion.


----------



## shawbags (Oct 11, 2013)

:welcome: Have fun with your build , keep us up to date with photos ,cheers Shawbags.


----------

